# Rescued from the wild. What might its breeding be?



## John Howard28 (10 mo ago)

What do you think this dog's breed is? She is a drop-off that lived in the wild for about a month before I was able to catch her and make her mine. I have only had her for a week. I took her to the vet for shots and to schedule a spay appointment, and she weighs 60 pounds

I am just curious, it does not really matter what she is. Just want to understand what breed instincts or health needs might be prevalent in her that I need to watch for.


----------



## BigBlackDog (Jan 2, 2021)

Looks like a high-content GSD mix to me. Very interesting coloration!


----------



## John Howard28 (10 mo ago)

BigBlackDog said:


> Looks like a high-content GSD mix to me. Very interesting coloration!


I agree. I have looked at thousands of mix combinations and about the closets, I can find are either GSD/Mal mix or a GSD/Cattle Dog mix. It's the white in the nose and the white paws that really throw the kink in. She is an awesome dog (as you can probably tell from the picture) in spite of living in the wild for at least a month (from the time I first caught her on a trail camera). She seemed very wild until I actually caught her. She instantly bonded with me and now she is as loyal as if I have owned her for years. The vet said she was about a year old. Amazing dog!


----------



## LeoRose (Aug 20, 2015)

I agree that she looks like she's got some GSD in her. Maybe some Siberian Husky as well? She's very pretty. 

If you want to, you could have a guess the breeds DNA test run on her. They aren't perfect, but both Embark and Wisdom Panel are pretty accurate. Both of them also offer a test that includes genetic markers for a bunch of health issues.


----------



## John Howard28 (10 mo ago)

LeoRose said:


> I agree that she looks like she's got some GSD in her. Maybe some Siberian Husky as well? She's very pretty.
> 
> If you want to, you could have a guess the breeds DNA test run on her. They aren't perfect, but both Embark and Wisdom Panel are pretty accurate. Both of them also offer a test that includes genetic markers for a bunch of health issues.


I just placed an order for a DNA test on Amazon. It has 10K positive reviews, so it will be good enough for me. I am just curious more than anything.


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

Almost wonder if she has some black mouth cur or similar hunting breed in there. It's awesome you were able to catch her and she's settling in so well in your home! Let us know about the test results!


----------



## John Howard28 (10 mo ago)

DaySleepers said:


> Almost wonder if she has some black mouth cur or similar hunting breed in there. It's awesome you were able to catch her and she's settling in so well in your home! Let us know about the test results!


Will do. I had not thought of Blackmouth cur. I love BMCs I had one for a few years. He was an old farm dog that lost his home due to a bitter divorce of his parents that both moved into apartments and could not keep him. They asked me to let him live out his remaining years on my farm, and I was glad to have him. That dog was beyond smart. I never had to say a word to him. He understood what I wanted from sensing my emotions and just did it. When his owner dropped him off, he was shaking nervous and I thought he was afraid of me, but actually, he was feeling the distress of his owner. As soon as they drove away, he stopped shaking and was fine. I told his owner to bring his blanket, which I put inside a dog house on my front deck. He lived here for the rest of his life and never once tried to leave. He never had to be chained or penned up. He just knew this was his home somehow. His name was Puppy. I wish we could have had him his whole life, but he was old by the time we got him, so we just had a short time with him. Here is a picture of him with my son.


----------



## Toedtoes (Sep 25, 2021)

Definitely shepherd. I would also guess some husky (or malute, etc) in there.

Odds are she's got multiple breeds in her, but I would guess at least 60% shepherd with likely 2 or 3 additional breeds.


----------



## John Howard28 (10 mo ago)

Toedtoes said:


> Definitely shepherd. I would also guess some husky (or malute, etc) in there.
> 
> Odds are she's got multiple breeds in her, but I would guess at least 60% shepherd with likely 2 or 3 additional breeds.


Yeah, I think so too. The DNA test will reveal all, but until then it is fun to guess. When I first started seeing her on my trail cameras, I thought she was some sort of Malinois because of her more red coloring and shepherd look. But they say Malinois are super hyper and she is not. She is actually calmer than most one-year-old breeds. 

Here is a picture captured on one of my trail cameras by a wildlife feeder. She was surviving off of eating the rabbits that come to my feeders.


----------



## Toedtoes (Sep 25, 2021)

Very pretty girl. And lucky she wandered onto your property and into a loving home (she could have ended up killed).

She may some malinois, but that's not the majority. She has the shepherd nose (notice the slight bump), and her tail coloring is shepherd (black on top, light on bottom -all the way down), and she has some saddling of color on her back.

Looking at her nose, that coloring of white might be a spaniel of some type.


----------



## John Howard28 (10 mo ago)

Just an Update. I have submitted a Wisdom Panel DNA test and they have received it. Now it is the waiting gam to see the results.


----------



## Toedtoes (Sep 25, 2021)

Looking forward to hearing the results!


----------

